# 少数精鋭を追求する組織にしたため



## Jubinell

Hi,

I came across this sentence that I'm having trouble understanding. Can somebody help me?

少数精鋭を追求する組織にしたため、工務や安全など隠れている経営基盤が弱体化している。

In order to (ため) create organizations that aim at being the few elites, the business foundation that hid engineering(??) and safety issues is weakening.

What does this even mean??


----------



## niiru.san

I would be more inclined to translate ため　in this context with "by".

Thus:
'By deciding on a structure where elite minorities are investigated, the management approach in which engineering and safety issues are concealed is weakened.'

Strictly speaking 基盤 means 'base' or 'foundation' but it doesn't make sense in English here.
My translation is still a bit clumsy, though.


----------



## sneeka2

I agree that ため in this case means "for reasons of." The same as in expressions like 「交通事故のため…」- "_due to_ a traffic accident…".


----------



## Lamb67

Thanks to pursuing elitism in an organization,the management base that obscurs other activities such as construction and safety has been weakened.


----------



## indigoduck

Lamb67 said:


> Thanks to pursuing elitism in an organization,the management base that obscurs other activities such as construction and safety has been weakened.


 
The above is a very good translation for:

少数精鋭を追求する組織にしたため、工務や安全など隠れている経営基盤が弱体化している。

How about:

"Thanks to a group of minority pursuing elite," for "少数精鋭を追求する組織にしたため"


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I think this is the report of 'efficiency persuit organization system by a fewer people' has destroyed the general corporate management system.  My try is,
Fundamental business management system, such as factory management and safety management has become weakened as the result of changing the corporation system to the efficiency based small persons system.


----------



## Wishfull

Hello.
I agree with Miken.

「少数精鋭」という名のもとに、リストラしてダウンサイジングの組織にしたため、工務（工場の事務系）や安全管理など「縁の下の力持ち」的な部署の人員が減らされた結果、表面上は目立たないが会社の経営基盤が弱くなっている。
「少数精鋭」というキレイ事を掲げてリストラした結果、表面上は目立たないが水面下では工務課や安全課などの会社力が弱まっている。
「少数精鋭」＝「経営合理化」＝リストラを正当化するキレイゴト(大義名分）

「少数精鋭」＝an attempt to fire unnecessary employees who have less ability, and to leave only full-of-ability-employees, besides, to make the number of employees as small as possible.
="the smaller and more skillful, the better" policy/system

「工務」is difficult to translate, because the definition of 「工務」　is different in each other companies.

_*As the result of "the smaller and more skillful, the better" policy pursuiting system, the company's obscure management bases such as "desk- work department" and "safety management department" have weakened.*_


----------



## Wishfull

indigoduck said:


> "Thanks to a group of minority pursuing elite," for "少数精鋭を追求する組織にしたため"



Hi.
I don't think "thanks to ~" is applied in this context. When a cause brings a good result, we can say "thanks to~".
But in this context, the cause brought the bad result.

If you dare to say "thanks to~", it would be sarcasm.

What do you think?


----------



## indigoduck

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> I don't think "thanks to ~" is applied in this context. When a cause brings a good result, we can say "thanks to~".
> But in this context, the cause brought the bad result.
> 
> If you dare to say "thanks to~", it would be sarcasm.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I suppose it depends on what the objective was ... "good guy/bad guy" kind of thing.

"Thanks to" would be the "bad guy".

"As a result" sounds more neutral and is better.


----------



## Wishfull

indigoduck said:


> "Thanks to" would be the "bad guy".



Hi.
I wonder if you might mistyped the opposite.


----------



## Flaminius

*Wishy*, this is irony.


----------

